# Sports entertainment?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2001)

A forum to talk about _sports entertainment?_  you mean _wrastlin?_

Yup.  From the old NWA to the current WWF stuff.  

But, thats not all.

Talk about the Aniver. edition of "Enter the Dragon", What Chuck Noris is doing lately, how insane Jackie Chan is, and more.   

Pick apart the martial arts scenes from the Matrix, or CTHD.

Lament for the demise of the oh-so-great XFL.

The skys almost the limit.  

Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Talk about the Aniver. edition of "Enter the Dragon"*



I've asked for the DVD for Christmas!


----------



## DJDragon (Nov 25, 2002)

Meh,  I got the special aniversay Enter the Dragon but mine's on video.  

Not bad.  Has a special featurette and a few trailers and interviews but VHS is so old now.  I prefer to select scenes rather than fast forward/rewind.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 19, 2002)

i was going to start a thread about this but then i saw this one. 

i was thinking maybe instead of calling it sports entertainment...just change it to sports and entertainment, because ya get quite a few movie and tv show threads...


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/ontario/news/la-ivo-karate17feb17,1,5243114.story


----------

